# ISE SHOW



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Anyone going to the ISE this year?

Any big names going to be there?

Denny Rickards and Jack Dennis are getting old (as in same old stuff). Any new names showing?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

That's what I thought. I don't think it will be long before the ISE looks for another place to hold the ISE in the region. Maybe Vegas?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I'll be there. Now it can stay in Salt Lake for a few more years. :lol:


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

I think if you are looking for fly tying demos, the ISE show is one that definitely lacks in that area. It used to have more emphasis on fly fishing, but that is no longer the case. There still is some to a certain extent, but it's marginal at best. That being said, we have some very talented tiers in our own back yard.

If you are interested in seeing some of the more "modern" tyers, or maybe something different, Some to the Wasatch Tying Expo on 5/1 to 5/3. We did it last year and it was a huge success. It's free and there will be people such as Kelly Galloup and John Barr in attendance. Check out http://www.wasatchexpo.com for more info. No goose dancing here... This is nothing but a tying expo.

I like both shows. I just don't expect to see too much in the way of fly fishing at the ISE show.

Cheech


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I'll be there but I don't care to listen to any of the "big" names. Just looking for odd stuff.
Picked up some really nice items for backpacking last year. Denny was pretty full of himself last year. Well every year.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

What about the cisco disco?

Oh well, idol worship isn't all it's cut out to be. And with so many people able to tie flies, it's not near that special anymore. "Let me show you how to tie a Hares Ear with one hand."
"The new Polish Nymph originally made in America." 

Maybe if someone was to tie a Purple Bush Tickler or something like that.

I remember watching some Sanchez guy tie an imitation whitefish out of spun hair. It took him about an hour. I thought he was intertaining, but walked away wishing I'd spent the time watching the cook-it-on-a-volcano guy saute mushrooms.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I missed the Cisco Disco ? Rats!!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I volunteered last year for some dedicated hunter hours and I loved it. Sportsmans had a booth with some good stuff and its where I found pro-cure that has been awesome for me this year. I went to the petersons one and besides mossback (not just because pros on here), I thought it sucked and was way too pricey. I guess everyone is different but I thought it was fun. Oh and splash dogs this year should be a hoot!! I'll be there on Friday!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I will be taking the fam on thursday eve....


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I will be helping at the DWR booth on Thursday afternoon. We will be helping kids learn how to tie a fly.
Thursday evening and all day Friday, I will be at the Rocky Mountain Rokon Booth.
If you don't know what a Rokon is, stop by and take a look. 
If you do know what a Rokon is, stop by and buy one!  
I will have a few UWN window stickers with me so stop by and pick one up.
See you at the show.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> I will be helping at the DWR booth on Thursday afternoon. We will be helping kids learn how to tie a fly.
> Thursday evening and all day Friday, I will be at the Rocky Mountain Rokon Booth.
> If you don't know what a Rokon is, stop by and take a look.
> If you do know what a Rokon is, stop by and buy one!
> ...


I'll be sure and stop by and say howdy. 8)


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Wear a Jazz shirt so we'll know it's you! :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Wear a Jazz shirt so we'll know it's you! :lol:


No can do, I'll be 'working', or as treehugnhntr says, "politickin". 8)


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll be there on Friday...have to buy some arrow shafts...cruise the new stuff...etc


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

my uncle was there on saturday tying flies. He also did pretty good in the distance casting comp


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Was he the one all alone in the corner tying some funky air-filled body flies?


----------



## icthys (Sep 10, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Was he the one all alone in the corner tying some funky air-filled body flies?


Those are some sweet flies tied by one nice guy. Did you get some?


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Was he the one all alone in the corner tying some funky air-filled body flies?


He was there on saturday, His name is Dave, he has a goatee and glasses.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Was he the one all alone in the corner tying some funky air-filled body flies?


If it's the guy I'am thinking of, he's one of the best flytyers around anywhere!!!!!


----------

